# Next week kayak fishing



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Just returned from a trip and basically have Tuesday 23, Thursday 25 and Friday 26 free for a fish, anytime of the day and place.
If anyone interested please let me know.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Friday is a definite possibility. Thursday is wife's birthday so no go. Working Tuesday


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Friday it is. Just need to pick up Suzie around 2000, as she gets in from London. You talking morning or arvo?
Cheers

Simon


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Make me an offer Simon


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Gee...you drive a hard bargain....hmmm....let's see...
7Kn winds SSW up until 1400 hrs when they pick up to 11Kn...
How about an early start launching from somewhere near Balmoral, or Chinamans or somewhere around there. You are the expert of the area...you choose
Cheers

Simon


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys I'd like to come too, but need to be off the water early, so will follow this post and hopefully meet up with you.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Australia Day..hmm, can't think of anything better than a yakfish!

Need to be out and back early, but will follow this thread to see where you guys choose and hope to be able to make it


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Davey, quoted

"Australia Day..hmm, can't think of anything better than a yakfish! "

I can - BECOME AN AUSTRALIAN.

I thought it was time that I did the decent thing an became a citizen seeing I arrived in the country from the UK in 1987. One thing or another over the years saw me just renewing my residency rather than taking out citizenship.

I take the oath at 10:00 this Friday at North Sydney Town Hall.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bloody oath, Lloyd. Congrats mate.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

After speaking to Peril this morning we tentatively suggested Akuna Bay area, as the Harbour will be out of the question.
Certainly it would have to be an early start to avoid all the half-pissed morons in their various vessels churning up the waters.
Otherwise what about around Gymaea Bay, Dave?
Cheers
Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm happy to do Pittwater, Cowan anywhere (was thinking of ATB rather than Akuna Bay) or Hacking. Agree with Simon about the early start - give us as much of the runout as possible. How does a 5am launch sound?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

0500 sounds great.
I'll be there...wherever that will be.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

For a different option, how about chasing bass in Berowra Ck? Launch from Crosslands Reserve, at the end of Somerville Rd, Hornsby Heights


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Guess so....never caught bass before :shock: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rethink - there are bushfires in that area. How about the Hacking instead? Davey, any suggestions?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dave,
I'm just down the road from crosslands and it's ok to get there the fires are up a lot further and should be out buy Friday. There wasn't even much flame activity this morning when i came through. Of course i'm biast i'd be in on a crosslands fish. ( I heard good reports from there on the grape vine good bream at the minute)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

guys, trying to arrange a leave pass at the moment. we have an Aust Day barby on at a mates house, but I'm not sure what time that's starting so just need to check with the wife and see if I can sneak out early.

southside options are either a kurnell launch for botany bay heads (kingfish/salmon) or grays point launch for popper / lure fishing for bream/whiting/flatties.

tides mid and going low with little breeze and hardly any swell. temps 21-27.

will report back with details on my 'leave pass' asap


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

If you decide on crosslands I wouldn't mind tagging along. Went down there a few weeks ago (without the yak) for a look, and it looked like a nice spot to fish.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Clarkos,

I'd be happy to go for a fish at crosslands anyway, the harbour or pitwaters too far down for me.
I don't know about bass but i always picked up bream, flounder and flatties there. Muddies too if you have a trap.

I don't know what time the gates open?

cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A little birdie said:


> You will get Bass in Berowra Ck at Crosslands and even almost as far down as the ferry after a decent amout of rain, i havnt fished up there for atleast 12 months maybe longer, so i dont know how far the salt water has traveled in the drought, when i was there last it was salting down deep and we still got a few bass, not massive but ok, my favourite lure has always worked up there ecogear SX48 in the rainbow trout colour (cant remember the code) before ecogear where invented we always faired well with darker coloured lures, dont know why?


This might help guys


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Peril. Interesting read.

I've no idea what time the gates open officially. But I've seen people camping down there. Do they lock them in, or doesn't it get locked anymore.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

leave pass granted :lol:

simon, dave - you guys still planning on heading out from clovelly?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Davey G said:


> leave pass granted :lol:
> 
> simon, dave - you guys still planning on heading out from clovelly?


Simon, how rough is the launch spot in a southerly swell? Seabreeze is forecasting 1m swell from the south at 6s


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

If it's early morning it should not be a problem. It's a bit rough if it's a SE. I know it's a pain but if we can hit the weed beds in search of squid by 0600 that would be good.
I went out yesterday and although a bit of a swell, re-entry was not a problem. Need to get back by high tide, as it's easier to get on to the ramp. Start of high tide predicted around 0930.
Water temp is up, around 22 degrees C. Hopefully so will the kingies.
Cheers

Simon
prowler 15


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Clarkos,

Spent an hour trying to get someone to answer a phone at the national parks enquiry center to no avail. I only work five minutes from crosslands so i'll drive up to the gates tommorrow arvo if your still up for friday and find out the opening times.

Cheers dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Good idea Dave.

If we can get in, I can do 5am to about 9am. We've got people coming over for lunch and I can see a list the length of my arm being put together. :roll:

Steve.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Make that, a list the length of my yak. And I'm already in trouble for going tonight. :roll:

Sorry Dave. Friday is no good. If you're up for Saturday or Sunday let me know. Won't have to be that early now, but can still be if it suits you.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

conditions forecast are small swell from the S, winds light from the SE turning NE later, with overcast/drizzle early in the day. if the water temps are Ok it sounds like kingie weather to me!

I'm OK for an early start at Clovelly if you guys are up for it? be there at 5.30 and aim to be on the water by 6??

wheres the launch spot Simon?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Davey
0530 sounds good. 
Launching are is Gordon's Bay, Clovelly. Come down Clovelly Rd until you come to Surf Lifesaving Club and large carpark. Drive around carpark to the right and head towards Gordon's Bay. I will be there at 0530.
If you need to call me I am on 0401527453.
See you tomorrow.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds good.

ps. do you want to put up a new seperate thread about this trip/launch location/time etc as this thread's gone off on a few tangents?

see you there.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

GDay Steve and PaulB Found out tiday that council open the gates. They don't open until 7.30 which is alright for me. PM me if your still intrested and i guess it would have to be a 7.30 start.

Cheers Dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

7.30am - fine for me.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok Paul,

I'll pm you my phone number in case its raining but they said its meant to fine up

Cheers dave


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the report.


----------

